# Project Estimation Software



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you guys use? I'm currently playing with Microsoft Projects. For those that don't use any software, how do you plan your projects?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I only use it to produce timelines. Most projects are too fluid with all the coordination and waiting on the other subs. The project spreadsheet looks nice but, is basically worthless.

You spend more time screwing around adjusting the timeline than anything.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

When I was running high rise work I used a pencil and a bunch of legal pads, one pad for the deck crew, one for the fab crew, one for the waste and vent crew, etc. I kept all my timelines and notations on those pads, if the waste and vent crew was two days behind schedule I could refer to those pads and know why. I'm sure my system wasn't the best, but it worked for me and this was before notebook computers were common in the trades, and I can write faster than I can type.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> When I was running high rise work I used a pencil and a bunch of legal pads, one pad for the deck crew, one for the fab crew, one for the waste and vent crew, etc. I kept all my timelines and notations on those pads, if the waste and vent crew was two days behind schedule I could refer to those pads and know why. I'm sure my system wasn't the best, but it worked for me and this was before notebook computers were common in the trades, and I can write faster than I can type.


Same here. I had (2) 4x8 sheets of FRP board on the wall of my trailer, used like a dry erase board. I would have been behind before I could figure out how to put together the spread sheets to track production. Dam# bean counters...:laughing: But I was a supt. not estimator..


----------

